# Elmers Wobbler (Square)



## benjames (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all,

 I am getting ready to build my first engine with plans I downloaded from the JohnTom website, but a couple of measurements are missing.

 Plans can be found here:
http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html

 Click on the SQUARE link and the plans come up.






 On the plans however two measurements are missing. Does anyone know these measurements? Does anyone have a better copy of these plans. I have already got the correct metal sizes to build this if I can get these measurements?






 Thanks to anyone who can help with this.

 Ben.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks like 2" long by 1" high to me.
Tin


----------



## benjames (Dec 22, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Looks like 2" long by 1" high to me.
> Tin



Great Tin.I will try that.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2013)

ben the dimensions of a frame are not real critical . If i had 1/4 material for that engine iI would use it. 4mm or 6mm would work as well. just be careful because changes can effect other parts. height and width not critical as long as the other critical dimensions are held. I have one engine frame . that is a half inch longer than called for on the print just because that is what I had and was tool lazy to to cut a half inch off a design change if you will. 
But it is easier to follow plan especially if the plan calls out dimensions from either end like Elmer does. 

I prefer referencing one corner then you do not need to worry as much about a precision block to start with. 
Hope I am not confusing you.
Tin


----------



## benjames (Dec 22, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> ben the dimensions of a frame are not real critical . If i had 1/4 material for that engine iI would use it. 4mm or 6mm would work as well. just be careful because changes can effect other parts. height and width not critical as long as the other critical dimensions are held. I have one engine frame . that is a half inch longer than called for on the print just because that is what I had and was tool lazy to to cut a half inch off a design change if you will.
> But it is easier to follow plan especially if the plan calls out dimensions from either end like Elmer does.
> 
> I prefer referencing one corner then you do not need to worry as much about a precision block to start with.
> ...


 
 Thanks Tin, I think I understand what the critical dimensions are and the dimensions that are less so.

 It's all good advice, thanks again for your time, it is very appreciated. Hope I can be good enough to do the same for someone else one day. Thm:
 Ben


----------



## Sshire (Dec 22, 2013)

Ben
 This should confirm


----------



## benjames (Dec 23, 2013)

Sshire said:


> Ben
> This should confirm



Brilliant Stan. Thankyou very much!! 
 Thm:


----------

